# How can we best prepare our youth for the future.



## Justme (Feb 9, 2013)

Is it best to shield them from the quote/unquote Evils of the world, as the lining of an electrical cable or should we instill an understanding of the the world around them and answer their questions as openly and honestly, without bias as possible?

If shielded, at what age should a child be exposed to controversial life situations, like sexuality and politics?

How far should society be able to go to expand the experience of a child as opposed to the wishes of the parent?


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 9, 2013)

In my experience, it is best to let kids develop naturally along these lines. For some kids, that means they'll ask about and want to talk about serious real-world issues, and for others it will be much later. I've never seen a real reason to force the issue. Sooner or later the right time comes around for each child. I suppose if it never did, you'd have to force it before they went off in the world as uninformed adults, but I've never seen that situation. In my experience, it is more likely that they'll come with the questions before you're ready to talk about them


----------



## Justme (Feb 9, 2013)

How far should society be able to go to expand the experience of a child as opposed to the wishes of the parent?


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 9, 2013)

Justme said:


> How far should society be able to go to expand the experience of a child as opposed to the wishes of the parent?



I generally default to the parents making those decisions, unless it is going to be dangerous to the physical health of the child or other children around him. Society didn't birth the child, doesn't love the child, doesn't sit up with the child when she's sick or scared, and wouldn't give up its own life for the child. When it comes to parent's decisions about how to raise the child, society should generally take a back seat.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 9, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> I generally default to the parents making those decisions, unless it is going to be dangerous to the physical health of the child or other children around him. Society didn't birth the child, doesn't love the child, doesn't sit up with the child when she's sick or scared, and wouldn't give up its own life for the child. When it comes to parent's decisions about how to raise the child, society should generally take a back seat.



Agree 100%. Further, as far as shielding our children or exposing them to the evils inherent in the world... I believe one of the most valuable traits we can pass to our children is the ability to cope. An understanding of how to cope with strife is an unending source of strength. You can't do that by keeping them walled off from societal ills.


----------



## Justme (Feb 9, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> You can do that by keeping them walled off from societal ills.



You can or you can't do that by keeping them walled off.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 9, 2013)

Justme said:


> You can or you can't do that by keeping them walled off.



Can't... Bad typo. I'll edit.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 9, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Can't... Bad typo. I'll edit.



Yeah, I think that's right. I think when you start to do these things varies according to the kids, and again the parents are in the best place to make that determination. But you're not doing the child any favors by shielding them all the way through childhood and sending them out into the world without the tools to deal with it.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 9, 2013)

It's impossible to shield kids from anything: If they take an interest in something, they will figure it out themselves. Especially now that we have the internet. If you try to keep information from your child, the only thing you teach them is that you cannot be counted on to provide the information they want.

What we _can _do is teach our children proper virtues. The important thing isn't what we deny them, but what we give them.


----------



## Penpilot (Feb 10, 2013)

If you teach a child that the stove is hot and can burn, it's better than them finding out on their own after they scalded themselves.  Now the former does not guarantee the child may never be scalded, but hopefully you've also taught them how to deal with it if it happens. 

To me, this is the responsibility of the parent. So long as there is not mental or physical damage being done to the child, society should butt out.


----------



## Kit (Feb 10, 2013)

IMNSHO, too many people shield and caretake their kids to the point that when the kids leave for college, they go bugfook. 

They are so giddy to be off the leash, plunging headlong into all sorts of unsavory aspects of life that mom and dad kept them from.


----------



## Devor (Feb 10, 2013)

I've always believed it was important to give children an ever-growing range of freedom, but to still be that voice of sense telling them right from wrong, when they're doing well or messing up.  You can give them the freedom to screw up, but that doesn't mean you pretend you're not even there.

Of course, the most important thing is to give children a supportive home environment, encouragement to do more instead of less, and to try and share an enthusiasm for the important things in life that too many people miss.


----------

